# Pre WW1 Rifle Range, Peterhead - March 2011



## Seahorse (Mar 11, 2011)

OK, so I've been after information about this place for literally years, ever since a storm uncovered evidence that a lot of shooting had taken place near a pillbox north of the river Ugie at Peterhead. I had assumed that the rounds that were uncovered dated from WW2. I now know different. From Hansard (HC Deb 21 November 1911 vol 31 c1009), I have found this little snippet...



> *Mr. HAMERSLEY* asked the Under-Secretary of State for War how many rifle ranges have been obtained, and made available, for the use of the Regular and Territorial Forces since the 27th March, 1911, in addition to those that were in use at that date; has any land been purchased or acquired since the 27th March, 1911, for rifle ranges; if so, in what localities and at what price; have any rifle ranges that were in use on the 27th March, 1911, been closed since that date; and, if so, in what localities and for what reason?
> 
> *The UNDER-SECRETARY of STATE for WAR* (Colonel Seely) With regard to the first part of the question, fifteen additional open classification ranges will be available for use next musketry season, five of which are old ranges re-opened and adapted for modern conditions. With regard to the remainder of the question, land has been purchased at Newtown (Isle of Wight), Holcombe, and Purfleet, for about £20,000 in all. Firing rights have been acquired on annual agreements in various localities for the purpose of extending danger areas of existing ranges, and land has been acquired on annual tenancies for thirty yards ranges. *Nine ranges have been closed for the following reasons:—*
> 
> ...



So these guys tee'ing off today are standing on a piece of virtually forgotten history, and probably don't even realise it. 






Shards of lead litter the whole area.





As do spent copper jacketed rifle rounds...





And solid lead pistol rounds.





It's nice to have closure on something that's been bothering me for nearly 20 years.


----------



## Walrus75 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice one mate, it's a good feeling when you confirm your suspicions, I'll bet you're as pleased as punch


----------



## nij4829 (Mar 11, 2011)

Very interesting mate - good hunting


----------



## gingrove (Mar 11, 2011)

Good bit of detective work! I would have never thought of digging through Hansard. Well done.


----------



## V70 (Mar 13, 2011)

Excellent! nice work getting to the bottom of it


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 13, 2011)

This ties in nicely, with the first 18 hole course being established in 1908.

http://www.peterheadgolfclub.co.uk/history.htm



> With the establishment of Peterhead Golf Club in 1841 the clubs history is amongst the elite of Scotland. The current ‘Old Course’ began as a 9 hole course in 1892 on Craigewan links, designed and laid out by Willie Park Junior a dual winner of the British Open Championship. *The ‘Old Course’ was extended to 18 holes in 1908* and a second 18 hole course, the ‘New Course’ was established in 1923.


----------



## Deepcover (Mar 14, 2011)

And solid lead pistol rounds.





The bullet is too long to be a pistol calibre from that era,it looks more like a 450/577 load,fired from the Martini henry rifle,as used in the zulu campains....there would of been loads of these rifles in circulation at that time.,this calibre was used up untill around the turn of the century before the army went on to use .303.


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 14, 2011)

Excellent info. So what would the copper jacketed rounds have been from? I'm assuming much more modern in comparison? I'll take a stab at about 6 to 8mm, but I'd need to go back and check, and I have no idea what calibre that would equate to in imperial terms.


----------



## Deepcover (Mar 14, 2011)

Seahorse said:


> Excellent info. So what would the copper jacketed rounds have been from? I'm assuming much more modern in comparison? I'll take a stab at about 6 to 8mm, but I'd need to go back and check, and I have no idea what calibre that would equate to in imperial terms.



the copper jacketed rounds are more than likely .303 which i think works out at about 7.7mm if you can find any bullet cases look at the numbers and letters on the base of the case this will tell you the year the round was made the type of bullet used and the factory code.


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 14, 2011)

No cases, and probably never will be since I imagine the golf course will have wiped out any evidence of firing points. Either that, or they were very disciplined in collecting their brass. 

OK, so the round is about 7.5mm and surprisingly seems to have been fired from a smooth bore weapon, as there doesn't appear to be any rifle marks. Hmm. Can't see it being .303, or not as I remember it from my days as a wee cadet anyway.

Took the liberty of helping myself. Collecting "shells" from the seaside.


----------



## Deepcover (Mar 14, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

Thats .303 but its the early type of bullet could be mk6 or sporting,later types mk 7 where pointed like todays bullets. I have some of the early type in my collection,the ones i have are marked 1914 mk6 bullet and made by Kynoch hope this helps.


----------

